

SMBs - You Don’t Know Jack (About the Cloud) - SRSimko
http://blog.virtacore.com/blog/2011/1/11/smbs-you-dont-know-jack-about-the-cloud.html

======
bendmorris
Hardly surprising. Have you seen Microsoft's "to the cloud" ads? They always
feature people claiming to use the "cloud" to do some mundane task like
editing a photo, and leave me wondering, "what part of that was 'the cloud?'"

